# St. Clair County



## jut10

hey everyone a bit early but wanted to make a thread for all us in st Clair county so we can keep each other posted. good luck this season.


----------



## woodsman1

Went out today to some of my early spots that produced about 10 lbs of black early last year an no luck yet. With the warmer rains coming this week an warmer day an night temps next weekend should be a good start. But will be out everyday from here on out checking my early spots. Good luck fellow hunters let the games begin


----------



## mushroomguy

Went in the Fairview Heights area and nothing yet......


----------



## woodsman1

Was out in Fairview today as well checking my early spots today an nothing. Ground is plenty moist just need the warmer days an notes. May apples are around 2-4 inches on southern areas. Still thinking next weekend or following week


----------



## timberjack88

Checked some spots in Belleville and Mascoutah but came up empty handed. I'm new to the area and checking in parks and nature trails. There doesn't seem to be many elms around here. Any advice?


----------



## woodsman1

Timber: elms are not the only producer. Elms an ash are the top 2. But oak, an sycamore can produce as well. South facing hills will produce first followed by inner low lands then north facing hills. With the rain an warm temps this upcoming week. Next weekend should be a good start. I have some areas in Belleville an Fairview that produce early every year usually a good abundance of blacks an still nothing yet


----------



## timberjack88

I knew dead oaks and apple trees produced but I didn't know about sycamore and ash trees. I've been checking morelhunters.com sight map to see what's been reported and I'm thinking it's blacks they're seeing. I go up to my parents house in Wisconsin in May cuz we find them like crazy up there and the morel festive is pretty cool up there in muscoda which claims to be the morel capital of the world lol. I appreciate the advice and new information. I'm not really trying to do it down here for fun and then I'll collect everything I need up in Wisconsin. If anybody needs help I'm willing to help.


----------



## woodsman1

Checked 2 off my good spots in Fairview today an still nothing. May apples are up to bout 8in on southern hills.


----------



## shroomdawg

Timberjack, there is only one shroom capital of the world and that would be the great state of MO, which is short for MOREL. :wink:


----------



## timberjack88

Went out in ofallon and came up empty


----------



## woodsman1

I found about 40 blacks in Fairview today. Picked 14 rest were all about size of pencil eraser. Will post pics if I can figure how


----------



## timberjack88

Nice! I was all over Hesse park and found some great spots but nothing.


----------



## mbrady

I live on the line between Madison and St. Clair. Went looking yesterday in a few spots that always produce and found nothing yet. Any day now. I will post as soon as I find anything.


----------



## david brent

Soil temps are a little to low yet,Went to my honey spot and got skunked, need some sunshine ,I think this weekend and the next are the plan .


----------



## mbrady

Went out today after work for a short walk with my dog to a spot that always produces. Found 3 in as many minutes not really even looking hard. Tomorrow I’m going out for real, but just wanted to say that THE HUNT IS ON!!!. Good luck everyone!


----------



## crdfn

found about 30 little ones today. They tasted great!!!!!


----------



## david brent

They are up ! https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1609242269288904&amp;set=pcb.1609243175955480&amp;type=1&amp;theater


----------



## david brent

They are up ,Various sizes greys. yellow and reds.
would post pics
But short of getting out my " html for dummies" just to post a pic..


----------



## thunderose

Wondering if the morels are going to come up this weekend? I have found about 200 hundred in all different places around the area over the last few weeks..Then the cold spell hit so wondering if more are going to pop? Someone told me they keep popin until June does anyone know if this is true?


----------



## david brent

heard some chatter about guys finding already , then a trusted friend really did find a small grey,I am so ready ,Kinda like adult easter egg hunting !


----------



## sustainable forager

its going to be cool still for some time with night time temps dipping in the 30s and daytime temps not really all that warm...im thinking its going to take some time for them to get big


----------



## mbrady

I'm going to start looking this weekend in north St. Clair. I'll post on here as soon as I find something good. I have a few spots that always produce so I can easily check every day.


----------



## tank79

I live in Madison county and found about 30 on the 5th. Blacks,very small greys and about 8 yellows. Left the greys and and yellows to grow. Got a nice rain yesterday but will pick them before the predicted freeze this Friday!


----------



## mbrady

Been checking the last couple days. I'd say now is the time to get picking. I picked about a pound after work today very nice size greys. Way more than last few years at this spot.. I'm hoping for a good year.


----------



## david brent

They are up and this weekend is the one !been so cool they are growing so rapidly with the warm temps the ones I am finding are trying to get so big so fast they are like top heavy and rolling over,I f you have not gone yet, this weekend almost 80 sat and sun, it does not get any better https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1721941488018981&amp;set=a.1378172775729189.1073741836.100006094382163&amp;type=3&amp;theater


----------



## david brent

Getting close


----------



## Gr8fuldad

Any interest in starting this thread up again this coming season?


----------



## Gr8fuldad

I live in Belleville, but never really have any luck in the public parks.


----------



## david brent

Here in southern St. Clair county the May Apples are just starting to emerge in the past two days,this warm 60 degree evening with rain is helping get those ground temps up,Good Luck to you All


----------



## david brent

They are up


----------



## frog fairy

Gr8fuldad said:


> I live in Belleville, but never really have any luck in the public parks.


too much foot traffic


----------



## frog fairy

what parks


----------



## frog fairy

don't have a clue if im doing this right


----------



## rango

Is anyone still finding fresh morels in St. Clair County?


----------



## david brent

Almost that time of year


----------



## cphillips900

jut10 said:


> hey everyone a bit early but wanted to make a thread for all us in st Clair county so we can keep each other posted. good luck this season.


----------



## cphillips900

woodsman1 said:


> I found about 40 blacks in Fairview today. Picked 14 rest were all about size of pencil eraser. Will post pics if I can figure how


Nice! where at?


----------



## shroomsearcher

You do realize that you're replying to a post that's 6 years old!


----------

